# Torrevieja or Canary Islands in winter?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys.

We are thinking of going to Spain during winter to check it out and also to relax. We want to have a look near the Torrevieja/Alicante area to unwind but also to see what it is like in the winter as we plan to move around that area in the future.

However, I reckon the weather in the winter would be better in the Canaries so, I was thinking maybe we should go there instead as a "checking it out and unwind" holiday. Who knows, maybe we go there and decide it is for us.

So I guess what I am trying to ask is, can you guys tell me what the winters are really like in those areas? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Sirtravelot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> We are thinking of going to Spain during winter to check it out and also to relax. We want to have a look near the Torrevieja/Alicante area to unwind but also to see what it is like in the winter as we plan to move around that area in the future.
> 
> ...



We live just north of Alicante.

In the winter, in sheltered areas, the weather can be quite pleasant during the day (15-20C) BUT it sometimes can get a bit cold, especially at night in January and February. 

Most years we can sit on our patio on Christmas day but you cannot rely on it being good.

The Canary Islands has a better winter climate.


----------

